# F@H and windows 7



## ShiBDiB (Jun 10, 2009)

I have 3 machines running this right now, but Im only getting credit for one.

I think it may have something to do with 2/3 machines running windows 7?

Which is unfortunate because my best folder (gtx 280) is in my main rig which has folded 24/7 but doesnt seem to b registering it. 

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=ShiBDiB


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm running Win 7 and getting points for it. I don't think this is the case. Perhaps double check your settings and the FaH logs to see if they're actually completing / being sent to Stanford. If it reaches 100% its been completed, and it should say 'results successfully sent' for the Stanford check.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 11, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I'm running Win 7 and getting points for it. I don't think this is the case. Perhaps double check your settings and the FaH logs to see if they're actually completing / being sent to Stanford. If it reaches 100% its been completed, and it should say 'results successfully sent' for the Stanford check.



ahh ya ic, i was expecting my other 2 cards to b folding better then they were. the score i have now is from my gtx 280 rig


----------



## thraxed (Jun 11, 2009)

Ya have to edit your client.cfg for each card and make sure the machine ids are different.  Then download riva tuner, and lower all the clocks and bump up the shader clock as high you can get it.  This is the only thing that matters to Folding. After that the card a folding cruncher.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 11, 2009)

Hold off on the OCing until you get your system working at stock. Lets not start fires elsewhere before we put out this one. Do you have any updates on the situation? Hopefully some improved numbers or a found cause.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 11, 2009)

i think i was just expecting a 3870 and a 8600 to b better then they are


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 11, 2009)

Those are the only 2 you're folding with? Your e8400 should get you 1300-1500. Not sure about the AMD proccy. If you've got 3 machines running, I'd think you'd be getting much higher PPD. Unless you hardly run them.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 11, 2009)

2 r always on, and i think im running the gpu one, would i be better off running a different 1?


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, unless you're crunching with the CPU (WCG Forum) than you can run the CPU client as well. I'd think the 3870 and 8600 would be performing a bit better than they appear to be in the stats if they're left on at all times. Check the forum stickies on the GPU console client as well as the SMP console client. Double check everything is correct on the GPU side and start up the processor one to get a nice boost. Just be sure to follow the steps and configurations.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 11, 2009)

i tried the smp client but i cant put anything in the password when i run the install.bat (step 3b)


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 11, 2009)

You have to setup a Windows password and then use that one when it asks for the password. It's required to run.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 11, 2009)

i have a password on my account, i just cant fill in the password space in the install.bat it wont let me type anything


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 11, 2009)

I can't recall at the moment if mine showed that I was entering something, but in Buck's screenie it shows the password space as blank. I can't recall 100% but that seems familiar. Did you try typing it in carefully (watch the keys so you don't mess it up) and then just hitting enter?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 12, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I can't recall at the moment if mine showed that I was entering something, but in Buck's screenie it shows the password space as blank. I can't recall 100% but that seems familiar. Did you try typing it in carefully (watch the keys so you don't mess it up) and then just hitting enter?



ya that worked..


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 12, 2009)

Excellent! Do you have a PPD monitoring program? If not there should be guides to setting up Fahmon in the sub forum here. If you'd like to try something different you can grab Fahspy. I believe it is just as easy to set up. Once these are set up we can better diagnose if you're getting around what your setup warrants. If not we can do some more troubleshooting. Post a screenshot of it if you could.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 15, 2009)

im having alot of trouble getting the cpu one working, followed the steps and it seems to work but it goes incredibly slow and fahmon only shows it as yellow and making 0.00* ppd while my gtx 280 gets about 275


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 15, 2009)

The CPU usually does 1% in around 20 minutes for your e8400. It should take just over a day to do 1 work unit. Though its worth around 2000. Because of this and how Fahmon is set to calculate PPD over the last three intervals (3%) it will remain yellow for near an hour while it gets the data. You can change the settings to based off just the last interval instead of doing an average of three, though I can't remember if this affects if its yellow for as long. I don't know if the two are tied together. Anyways, having an average of 3 measuring method also keeps the PPD at 0% until it can calculate it (I believe).


----------

